
Facebook 3.0 May Be The Most Useful App On The iPhone Yet - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/18/facebook-30-may-be-the-most-useful-app-on-the-iphone-yet/
======
alex_c
This headline is a jarring example of the "echo chamber" (it's usually
something about Twitter). I think few people outside Silicon Valley could
write it with a straight face (not none, but few).

------
der_ketzer
I didn't know facebook was useful. Does techcrunch get paid for this?

~~~
potatolicious
What on the iPhone really _is_ useful though? Twitter? Hell no. Yelp? Not
really.

The vast majority of apps for the iPhone are purely for leisure as opposed to
productivity, and the Facebook app _is_ by far one of the best in terms of
usability and completeness of featureset (i.e. not a dumbed-down version of
the full web interface).

~~~
dareiff
Useful and productive are two totally different ideas.

Useful is the definition of Yelp or Google Maps.

Productive. Well, perhaps a GTD app.

